# Aftermarket Deck...how do I keep steering wheel controls?



## Guero27 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey guys, 1st time here. I just bought an 02 Altima. I've been tinkering with it and know how to take the stock stereo out and put in my deck I took out of my old car (can't survive without MP3 Deck in my car haha)

What I don't know is...do any of you know how I can wire, or what connector I can use, to prevent from losing the steering wheel audio controls? I've never seen this done myself so I'm wondering if this can be done.

A link to anything would even be better. Please help guys


----------



## zero1dhd (Aug 22, 2006)

Guero27 said:


> Hey guys, 1st time here. I just bought an 02 Altima. I've been tinkering with it and know how to take the stock stereo out and put in my deck I took out of my old car (can't survive without MP3 Deck in my car haha)
> 
> What I don't know is...do any of you know how I can wire, or what connector I can use, to prevent from losing the steering wheel audio controls? I've never seen this done myself so I'm wondering if this can be done.
> 
> A link to anything would even be better. Please help guys


In all my experience - it cannot be done. The stock head unit has a plug for this control that your aftermarket HU will not. Unless of course your an electronics genius and you can open the new one and mod the controls. Unless "they" have made an adapter so the steering wheel controls will work (I have been out of the car audio field for a few years now)
hope this helps.


----------



## dokbrown (Jan 20, 2007)

It is possible, depending on the stereo unit you are putting in your car. PAC makes several adapters that can allow your steering wheel controls to work. They have a universal one that is essentially an IR repeater that you program using the head unit's remote control. Crutchfield sells PAC products and their customer service can help you determine if what you have will work with any of the adapters.


----------



## redser (Aug 30, 2006)

i have installed these things before and they work great. like dokbrown said it is an IR repeater that you program to your car. it isnt that hard to install, i usually just put the ir transmitter in the shroud behind the stearing wheel where ever it will fit. you will never see it and it works just fine. on some pioneers it will work if you put it just above the radio as well. im not too sure about other brands though.


----------

